# Cockapoo Grooming



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Are there any home groomers out there? What is the best ( affordable) electric clipper? Do just need the combs or extra blades too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it depends what blad your grooomer uses, min normaly get a 7 blade on their body, you will need scissors as well. google dog grooming equitment and it should bring up some websites. i dont have clippers yes as my groomer lets me use her premasis tp do my girls.


----------

